# Multis



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Whats a good price to sell them at, as in the next month or two I will have loads for sale and they are the red eyed ones (not an expert lol)?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Most folk sell them at £5 each or a trio for £12.50


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

well usally i no people sell them at £5.00 but i sell mine at £4.50 or 5 for £20.00 and i have black and red eyed ones at that, i am not that good at rodents to there genetics ect i just no that my snakes will be eating them and i sell my rodents to pay for food ect to feed them

Dale:crazy:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I breed them for one of my females as all the others are defrost feeders, but it looks like Im going to be inundated with them soon as they are breeding like mad :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i sell them £15 for a trio seems to be the going price.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Final question, from what age do you sell them on


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Id say like mouse age which is 6 weeks but can sell them younger but you want to sell them in a group and make sure there drinking and eating before they go and also make sure they look healthy


Dale


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice one cheers guys.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I got 1.2 and 1.3 and all worked out at £5 a multi.
hope it helps.
Stephen.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I highly reccomend these for feeders I've only had mine a few months and now I have around 20+ of the little buggers


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

i did have about 30 including babies but one feed later and the numbers are down again.

Mind you the two females are busy supplying me with some more at this precise moment.

Another 20+ there then!!!


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Its only been a few weeks since the last lot and I have a litter of 12 today : victory:


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

*multi`s*

Hi
Is it true multis dont smell as much as mice/rats ?

cheers

Alan (soon to be multi breeder)


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Its true indeed, they only slightly smell after a week, at which point the bedding is changed.:2thumb:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

is there anybody in north west selling them?
please pm me
lee


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Lee - am happy to transport for you if you make the arrangements  

Let me know via PM


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'm in Yorkshire about 2hrs from liverpool i ahve tonnes of spare multis £15 a trio PM me if your intrested.
Clare


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

already sorted some 

thanks anyway
lee


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> already sorted some
> 
> thanks anyway
> lee


 
No Problem : victory: good luck with your multis :no1:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

fresh this morning another 10 : victory:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

just out of curiusity how big do they get compared to rats?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

About the size of a large weaner rat, they grow very quick too.
From pink little things to fur in less than a week, then they are up and running around and the size of a medium mouse in 3


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

hmmmm would probably go through loads trying to feed the boa at that size.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd say that if they were for a boa you'd be looking at 3/4 adults per feeding.

Mine are used for just one fussy female royal,to sell on and pets as they are a little cute, but not so much that Im attached lol


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

They are cute things, i'm attached to the parents, i try and stay away from the babies. After about 3-4months, and the odd feed, we have over 30 multi's... started off with 1.2


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

royalpython said:


> They are cute things, i'm attached to the parents, i try and stay away from the babies. After about 3-4months, and the odd feed, we have over 30 multi's... started off with 1.2



Im in the high 20's now and Im guessing by the time im back from my hols in a few weeks there will be many more as another female is up the duff.: victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I started with a 1.2 and with the litters being in the high teens I would have about 70 already if I didn't cull.

My blood python won't touch them though!!!!

The corns and the royal eat them though and the baby kings eat the pinkies.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> I started with a 1.2 and with the litters being in the high teens I would have about 70 already if I didn't cull.
> 
> My blood python won't touch them though!!!!
> 
> The corns and the royal eat them though and the baby kings eat the pinkies.


i have hundreds now most of my litters are between 17-25 i have some new ones that are berkshires and one pure argentine baby these wont be culled as i want to get some lines of these set up!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> i have hundreds now most of my litters are between 17-25 i have some new ones that are berkshires and one pure argentine baby these wont be culled as i want to get some lines of these set up!


All mine are form the three I got from you.
They took a while to get going butnow there's no stopping them.

By the way the fancy mice I got from you were carrying curly and fuzzy.
I have 5-6 curly ones and three fuzzy nakeds in my litters. Also satins and broken colours.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh there do carry the fuzzie i couldnt remember what groups yours came from it is written down somewhere!! i love the broken coated satins have some stunning ones at the moment! my line of siamese is growing as well yaayy


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

I am after a pair (only a pair) but i dont see the point in travelling 50 miles to get there and back just for some mice:devil:

If anyone is local, please could you let me know:2thumb:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

What sort of multi's do we have? out of curiousity. I notice some of you know a bit more about the colours


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll post some pics later of mine, which are white with red eyes.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

royalpython said:


>


the one in the middle is an augouti pied, the one closet to the camera looks to be a agouti (possibly berkshire??) and the one furthest from the camera dosent look like a multi at all and looks like a normal mouse?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> fresh this morning another 10 : victory:


 
just checked my lot fresh today 400:whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> just checked my lot fresh today 400:whistling2:


well you do have quite a few :lol2: thought i was doing well with e 60 today :2thumb:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> just checked my lot fresh today 400:whistling2:


Show off :lol2:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> the one in the middle is an augouti pied, the one closet to the camera looks to be a agouti (possibly berkshire??) and the one furthest from the camera dosent look like a multi at all and looks like a normal mouse?


thanks boss. The one at the back is actually the biggest of them all, and she produces a lot of babies. Strangely the babies look like the one nearest the front (i think), and we only get the odd few that look like the normal one, and augouti pied.  We also produced a red eyed one, but that one is gone.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

This is some of mine:








And so far 90% of the babies look like the mum


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> just checked my lot fresh today 400:whistling2:


bloody hell!

that's a lot :lol2:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> This is some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. you're have red eyes


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

So far all of them have red eyes, Im guessing its because the parents do, bloody recessives lol


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me asking on your thread ...

I know that I personally wouldn't be able to cull to feed but I was wondering if I had a few multi's would I be able to scent defrost fancy mice that I buy from the shop somehow for any troublesome feeders? Using live multi's to scent defrost fancies?

Does this question even make sense? I know what I'm trying to say but I'm tired ... :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> So far all of them have red eyes, Im guessing its because the parents do, bloody recessives lol


 
*Colour mutations:*
Multimammate mice are now seen in quite a variety of colours including the natural agouti brown (*AA*). Note: genetic symbols are for demonstration purposes only as there is not to my knowledge any clear-cut genetic information available on the multimammate mouse. 
Cinnamon: (*aa*) similar to agouti but lacking the black ticking to each hair and so has a much paler look to the fur. I believe this to be a recessive gene.
Pied: any colour with large patched of white. This appears to be a co-dominant gene as whenever I have bred a pied to a self coloured animal I gets both pieds and selfs cropping up in litters. There are two distinct markings seen in pied animals – white animals with saddles of colour across the back and coloured animals with a white blaze or ‘badger’ marking on the face. Again I get both occurring in litters.
Red-eyed cinnamon (*rr*): sometimes referred to as champagne or argente, it is a very pale cream with a slate grey under coat and bright pink eyes. As it is a recessive gene all red-eyed animals are homozygous and cannot carry any other genes. Red-eyed carriers (heterozygous agoutis) have a colouration similar to that of a cinnamon but are still agouti.




​*A*​*A*​*r*​Ar​Ar​*r*​Ar​Ar​


If you breed a red eyed to a black eyed carrying the red-eyed gene you will get 100% visually agouti youngsters which are heterozygous for the red eyed gene.




​*A*​*A*​*A*

AA​AA​*r*​Ar​Ar​


If you breed a mouse that is heterozygous for the Red eyed gene to a homozygous agouti you will get 50% homozygous agouti and 50% heterozygous agouti carrying the red eyed gene




​*A*​*r*​*A*

AA​Ar​*r*​Ar​rr​
If you breed two heterozygous agoutis that are carrying the red eyed gene you will get 25%homozygous agouti, 50% heterozygous agouti carrying the red eyed gene and 25% homozygous red eyed animals. 




​*A*​*r*​*r*​Ar​rr​*r*​Ar​rr​

If you breed a heterozygous agouti to a homozygous red-eyed animal you will get 50% heterozygous red-eyed carriers and 50% homozygous red-eyed animals

info taking from here Thames Valley Rodents | Small Animal Encyclopaedia


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking on your thread ...
> 
> I know that I personally wouldn't be able to cull to feed but I was wondering if I had a few multi's would I be able to scent defrost fancy mice that I buy from the shop somehow for any troublesome feeders? Using live multi's to scent defrost fancies?
> 
> Does this question even make sense? I know what I'm trying to say but I'm tired ... :lol2:


yes you can use bedding form multis to secent frozen mice


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> yes you can use bedding form multis to secent frozen mice


YAY !!!

I was considering getting some fancy mice but Multi's are so cute so I can have them as pets and use their scent to help non-feeders ... that's excellent thank you so much for replying !!!

Just gotta find some around Stoke now :2thumb:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Right just spent half an hour spearating all the month old ones from the adults and they are now happy in their own 2ft viv.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I've had more trouble getting my 'mouse' eating snakes to eat multi's.
Are you having trouble with snakes eating fancy mice? If so I would try gerbils.
I have found that anything that is difficult will eat gerbil but then you have the problem of getting them onto mouse!!!
This isn't an issue for me as I have mice, gerbils and rats as well as multi's and don't intend selling any of my reps.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont breed them for all my snakes as they are on rats, but I have one fussy female (large) who will only eat live and that with at least a year of trying every method possible.
She will eat anything so long as its live, hence the multi's


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I have had good success with multi's, although have discovered they can still be royals... but the good thing from this is, i really have managed to get some royals back into feeding mode with multi's 

anyway, 

some say they are secretive... mine are so laid back they sleep anywhere  i moved the adults into a different enclosure so the younger ones could run free...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> *Colour mutations:*
> Multimammate mice are now seen in quite a variety of colours including the natural agouti brown (*AA*). Note: genetic symbols are for demonstration purposes only as there is not to my knowledge any clear-cut genetic information available on the multimammate mouse.
> Cinnamon: (*aa*) similar to agouti but lacking the black ticking to each hair and so has a much paler look to the fur. I believe this to be a recessive gene.
> Pied: any colour with large patched of white. This appears to be a co-dominant gene as whenever I have bred a pied to a self coloured animal I gets both pieds and selfs cropping up in litters. There are two distinct markings seen in pied animals – white animals with saddles of colour across the back and coloured animals with a white blaze or ‘badger’ marking on the face. Again I get both occurring in litters.
> Red-eyed cinnamon (*rr*): sometimes referred to as champagne or argente, it is a very pale cream with a slate grey under coat and bright pink eyes. As it is a recessive gene all red-eyed animals are homozygous and cannot carry any other genes. Red-eyed carriers (heterozygous agoutis) have a colouration similar to that of a cinnamon but are still agouti.


The "Saddleback" pieds are homozygous for the pied gene ("double pied").
The "Blaze" pieds are heterozygous for the pied gene ("single pied").

I currently have four colours in my group:

Agouti (black base, banded hairs)
Argente (Black base, red-eyed dilution, banded hairs)
Cinnamon (Brown base, banded hairs)
Argente Gold (Brown base, red-eyed dilution, banded hairs)

I get these in all three possible pied options (non-pied, single pied, double pied). The cinnamons were a surprise when they cropped up, though!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

what do the cinnamon ones look like?
Clare


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Cinnamons are lighter than the normal agoutis - more tan than brown, they almost look as though they SHOULD have red eyes (but don't.)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh there sound nice!


----------

